# Back drive arm on steering column



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Is the arm at the lower end of the steering column that attaches to the back drive rod on a 69 supposed to be painted black like the column housing or bare metal ? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pretty sure mine was black.

Bear


----------

